# goosegetter vs radioshack



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm trying to decide between the 100W radioshack powerhorns and the standard goosegetter speakers. Does anyone know what wattage the standard white ones from goosegetter are? Any insight on advantages for either speaker? Also, how many of these will run effectively on the standard 200w amp w/ mp3 player. The GG ones are only $5 more per speaker so cost isn't really an issue.

I do like how the GG speakers are already white and come with 50' of wire and a mounting stake.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

there pretty much the same thing they'll both work equally the same and you can get like 100 feet of speaker wire at radio shack for like 8 bucks or so and i see no use in the stands. If it was me id go radioshack thats just me. And yea it should work fine on a 200 watt amp


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I decided on the 60w goosegetter speakers to keep things low cost and run 4 on a 240w amp.

Separate question- What cheap MP3 player would be reliable to play for a long time without running out of juice? I suppose one with removable batteries would be nice so you can just throw more batteries in instead of recharging it.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I would run a 100ft on 1 or two of your horns!


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

if you get speaker wire thats over 50 to 60 feet your current is gonna decrease cause its gotta travel that much farther so id prolly stick to 50-60 feet of wire my two cents


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Couldnt you just run a higher gauge? I have never had a loss in sound


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I don't need to run cord all that long, ill probably still use the cd deck ecaller w/ 3 100 watt horns on the other end of the spread


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I guess they can't sell anymore 60w GG speakers so ill probably end up with radioshack ones. Will that 240w amp power 4 100 watt radio shack speakers, or should I go with 50w horns?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I dont think there is enough power to push 4 100watt speaker.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

According to the website RS doesn't have any 50w speakers in stock. Damn me for procrastinating.


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

that what you get for procrastinating.....chasing around 18 yr olds when you should have been getting things done...... :lol:


----------



## snowslayerXXX (Aug 5, 2008)

we run 6 of these they are pretty good we bought a couple radio shack ones and i think these sound better. And these are only 20 a peice. http://www.performancecalls.com/snow_go ... akers.html


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Going to have to jump up to the 400 watt amp if you want to run 4 100watts. Other wise you will be getting half of the wattage out of your speakers. Also half of the frequency..... and thats the important thing. The goosegetter speakers have alittle higher frequency (3000hz more + or -) Not alot, but more frequency is a good thing


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

snowslayerXXX said:


> we run 6 of these they are pretty good we bought a couple radio shack ones and i think these sound better. And these are only 20 a peice. http://www.performancecalls.com/snow_go ... akers.html


These are only 40w speakers, would the 240w amp I ordered overpower 4 of these things. Is it possible to split it up to run 6 speakers on a 2 channel?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

MDV89 said:


> that what you get for procrastinating.....chasing around 18 yr olds when you should have been getting things done...... :lol:


 8) 8) Chasing?


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

haha.... i forgot those young ones aren't quite as quick :beer:


----------



## snowslayerXXX (Aug 5, 2008)

we run a 300 watt amp and we havent had any proplems


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

snowslayerXXX said:


> we run a 300 watt amp and we havent had any proplems


Is it a 3 channel amp though?


----------



## snowslayerXXX (Aug 5, 2008)

it is a 2 channel amp and but we bridged the chanels


----------

